# Thanks for the warm welcome!!



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

First off I would like to thank Mont for making this happen and allowing us to do this. We at Shimano strive to provide the best possible service to our customers and what better way than on the web?

My name is Dan Thorburn and I am the Product Support Specialist for Shimano. I have been with Shimano for 4 1/2 years now. I started in the reel repair department where I spent 3 years working on reels and attending consumer shows to show our customer how to service and maintain their equipment. I know our reels inside and out very well.

I work closely with the product development team, sales and customer service to provide our customers with the most up to date information and best possible support.

I will do my best to answer all posts during business hours and days. That means M-F 7-4 Pacific time. I do ask that we keep things civil on this board. I am not here to bash our competitors products or to get into a battle of words with anyone. Everyone is an expert on the internet so I am here to provide you with the _correct_ answers to your Shimano related questions.

I am an avid angler and I spend WAY too much time on the water. I fish for largemouth bass, local inshore and offshore saltwater species and I have been all over the US learning about all the different fisheries that our great country has to offer.

I look forward to helping everyone out here and lets try to have some fun while doing this!


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Welcome to 2cool!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Thank You Dan, And a Large Welcome to 2cool....Great to have you and Shimano on Board.
















Charlie & Robs


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

welcome and i look forward to glimpses into your expertise on a great line of reels...


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Welcome aboard Dan!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Welcome sir!


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

Welcome to a great board Dan. We are looking forward to your input and knowledge with our Shimano reels.


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Welcome*

Welcome Dan. Glad you are here. Texas is shimano country in the salt!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I fished out of Corpus one day after an event at Roy's Bait & Tackle. I caught my first 2 Redfish that day and several Trout. The Reds were 22-25". I was impressed how hard those little fish pull!! 


Texas is a great state and I love the support we receive from y'all!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Welcome aboard Dan.
It will be great to have someone with correct answers for our questions.


----------



## AimlessRolling (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome aboard. It's 2cool to have "local" support.

Aimless


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome to 2Cool Dan!

Say, are you the rep that did the butterfly jigging seminar at Roy's?

I sure appreciated the sample butterfly jigs.

Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## bayoudj (Jun 16, 2006)

I have been looking for someone to help with questions on my Shimano reels. I will throw some at you later, but for now Welcome aboard. Shimano makes a great reel.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

welcome !!!!!!!!


----------



## bb0i2 (Jun 24, 2005)

Welcome aboard bantam1. It awesome to have you apart of this forum.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Welcome to the board! And may I be the first to tell you, there is no one on this board more qualified than me to sample all products and offer his opinion on new prototypes, just let me know if my services will be needed......










(for those with a vein bulging in their forehead, I was joking!)


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Welcome.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Dan, the fact of you being here amplifies Shimano's commitment to customer service.

Charles


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

Welcome, Dan! We're glad you're here...


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Thanks for making this happen Dan. We appreciate your presence here. We'll start hounding you with lots of questions right away!


----------



## ruran (Jul 6, 2005)

Welcome aboard. I think you will have your work cut out for you here seeing Shimano seems to be the preffered choice of most on this board.

My only experience with Shimano (other than all the reels i own) was one that I will always remember fondly because of the customer service i received that day.

Again, welcome aboard.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Welcome! It's great to have you here showing the support to people who use the products.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I've dealt with Shimano numerous times and each time I've been treated well and have had any problems resolved. That's only one reason I use their reels though, the other is that it's the best that I've been able to find.

This forum will be a great tool for all of us who use your reels and I'm sure glad that Shimano decided to do this.

Welcome.

TH


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Alllllllllrrrrriiiiiiigghhtt!!*

Hello and welcome Shimano.......I believe u will have your hands full here. Thumbs u from Texas City, Texas.


----------



## fish-head (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome sir I'm sure we'll be enlightened by your wisdom.It takes a standup guy with good quality products to put himself on a forum like this.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I deal with the guys in the Northeast, you guys are very nice and easy to deal with so far... Actually I enjoy this part of my job. I see a lot of incorrect information on the internet and this way I can provide you with the correct and official answer.


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Bantam1 said:


> I deal with the guys in the Northeast, you guys are very nice and easy to deal with so far... Actually I enjoy this part of my job. I see a lot of incorrect information on the internet and this way I can provide you with the correct and official answer.


Dan can even catch Redfish:


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

And Benny couldn't...  lol!! Just kidding Benny. Thanks for getting me out on the water that day! I had a great time!!

Yes the redfish does look small but I am 6'2 and 250 pounds. Look how cool I am in my Redfish Cup Frog Togs


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Welcome aboard Dan. Judging from all the new posts on this board you may need an assistant...LOL


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

No big deal I can type fast, I just wish I could type as fast as I think sometimes.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome Dan! Always good to have another "reel guy" on the board.


----------



## texasflyfisher (Jun 25, 2004)

Thanks for doing this Dan...this is way cool.... I only have about thirty Shimano reels so I'm looking forward to learning a lot.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Bantam1 said:


> Everyone is an expert on the internet so I am here to provide you with the _correct_ answers to your Shimano related questions.


That is true.. thanks and welcome to 2cool


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Shirts*

Mr. Bantam1,

I need to speak w/ someone about some shirts. Will explain. Can U email me at [email protected] or 409-354-1594 Ed....WeighMaster Thanx


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

What do you need to know? Shoot me a PM


----------

